# Lazetic recuperato. Baka migliora.



## admin (14 Marzo 2022)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic finalmente è recuperato: oggi si è allenato coi compagni. Bakayoko migliora allenamento personalizzato ma in campo


----------



## Viulento (14 Marzo 2022)

lazetic recuperato da dove? dove era cascato? in un pozzo?


----------



## Mika (14 Marzo 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> lazetic recuperato da dove? dove era cascato? in un pozzo?


Non si era mai fatto male, stava facendo lavoro sulla condizione fisica.


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic finalmente è recuperato: oggi si è allenato coi compagni. Bakayoko migliora allenamento personalizzato ma in campo


Andrebbe fatto giocare a fine partita se il punteggio è al sicuro... cioè mai visto che noi non siamo capaci di chiudere le partite


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Marzo 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> lazetic recuperato da dove? dove era cascato? in un pozzo?


si era perso nei boschi di milanello senza gps, lo hanno recuperato stamattina.


----------



## UDG (14 Marzo 2022)

Da come ne parlano sembra essere tornato da un infortunio


----------



## Mika (14 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Da come ne parlano sembra essere tornato da un infortunio


Vero, ma non è mai stato infortunato  Basta vedere il suo profilo si Trasfermarkt.


----------



## sampapot (15 Marzo 2022)

magari a maggio lo vedremo in campo per qualche scampolo di partita


----------



## gabri65 (15 Marzo 2022)

Ma ce la fa a reggersi in piedi 'sto Lasonil ?


----------



## Zenos (15 Marzo 2022)

E sono sicuro che guardando l'immagine vi è partito in testa il jingle dello spot anni 80.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic finalmente è recuperato: oggi si è allenato coi compagni. Bakayoko migliora allenamento personalizzato ma in campo


A meno che, per un motivo o per l'altro, a fine anno non ci rimangano partite inutili non credo giocherà un solo minuto


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic finalmente è recuperato: oggi si è allenato coi compagni. Bakayoko migliora allenamento personalizzato ma in campo


Molto curioso di vedere Lazetic quando sarà pronto. Per me lascerà tutti a bocca aperta.

I suoi tempi non mi sorprendono comunque. Ormai sappiamo benissimo che ogni nuovo viene sottoposto ad allenamento Navy Seals e al lavaggio del cervello tattico. Che poi in fondo è il metodo dell'Atalanta da anni.


----------



## neversayconte (15 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Molto curioso di vedere Lazetic quando sarà pronto. Per me lascerà tutti a bocca aperta.
> 
> I suoi tempi non mi sorprendono comunque. Ormai sappiamo benissimo che ogni nuovo viene sottoposto ad allenamento Navy Seals e al lavaggio del cervello tattico. Che poi in fondo è il metodo dell'Atalanta da anni.


_ma bene così, se dovesse dare frutti sono disposto ad aspettare le prossime amichevoli estive, dove per forza verrà testato _


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Lazetic finalmente è recuperato: oggi si è allenato coi compagni. Bakayoko migliora allenamento personalizzato ma in campo


Ci serviva prima quando non c'era ibra. Ora come farà a trovare spazio con giroud ed ibra in forma?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Marzo 2022)

E' arrivato da un mese e mezzo e ci stiamo giocando il campionato, ci sta che non giochi. Speriamo di chiudere qualche partita in anticipo e di vederlo in campo in qualche finale di partita. Ha 18 anni, è un acquisto per il futuro non certo per questa stagione.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> _ma bene così, se dovesse dare frutti sono disposto ad aspettare le prossime amichevoli estive, dove per forza verrà testato _


Assolutamente, anche perchè parliamo di un 2004, non vedo perchè dovremmo avere fretta. Giusto che lavori con calma lontano dai riflettori e si adatti coi suoi tempi. Quando sarà il momento lo vedremo in campo.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Molto curioso di vedere Lazetic quando sarà pronto. Per me lascerà tutti a bocca aperta.
> 
> I suoi tempi non mi sorprendono comunque. Ormai sappiamo benissimo che ogni nuovo viene sottoposto ad allenamento Navy Seals e al lavaggio del cervello tattico. Che poi in fondo è il metodo dell'Atalanta da anni.


Vero, ho letto che ha fatto lavoro fisico differenziato.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vero, ho letto che ha fatto lavoro fisico differenziato.


E' un giocatore particolarissimo, perchè è molto alto ma ha potenza muscolare e baricentro particolari per un fisico come il suo.
Paradossalmente è fortissimo palla a terra e nello stretto, nonostante il metro e novanta, anche perchè ha una tecnica ottima che balza subito all'occhio.

Per me sarà un giocatore che sorprenderà tutti. Fermo restando che è giovanissimo e deve avere tutto il tempo per fare il suo percorso senza ansie (che la maglia del Milan pesa tonnellate).


----------

